# Looking for good Cam for 2006 Pontiac GTO ls2



## Nando_ls2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello I have a 2006 Pontiac GTO 6.0 ls2 6 speed . It has jba headers straight piped and everything else is pretty much stock . I'm looking for a good cam to give me good hp and to have a bad ass idle also wanting to know what else I would need im thinking bigger injectors . Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Several guys I know have used Comp's cams in their LS engines (Comp-800-999-0853). A Bad ASS idle usually means low vacuum and ECU re-programming. Not currently having an LS engine, I'll trust some members with an LS2 and cam swaps give you some more specific advice. Luck with your mods---love the thought of an '06 GTO with straight pipes!


----------



## Nando_ls2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info ! And yea it's sounds great but it would sound better with a cam ?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think a Comp Cams Thumper would be the cam you are seeking. My nephew put one in his '70's Chevy pickup and it sounds like a NASCAR racer at idle and has real good power. I've attached a copy of the LS Thumper cams. You might want to talk with Comp about specifics (specific Thumper for a LS2, any valve spring and other changes needed and ECU re-flashing. Their number is 1-800-999-0853) Below is the link to their catalog and the thumbnail of the Thumper page for LS engines (the Thumpers are the 2nd group down).

COMP Cams - Performance Camshafts, Lifters, Valve Springs, Rocker Arms


----------

